# Hobbes & AlisonS, the very 1st TPF couple



## Alison (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, we do know each other in real life    We actually met on the forum, he moved to NH to be with me and we are engaged to be married. So, I think we are the first official TPF couple 8)


----------



## oriecat (Oct 10, 2004)

I didn't know that!  So you met here, fell in love, moved in and got engaged all in the last 4 months?!  Holy smokes...  Congratulations!!


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I didn't know that!  So you met here, fell in love, moved in and got engaged all in the last 4 months?!  Holy smokes...  Congratulations!!



Sounds a bit crazy doesn't it? But, I've truly found my soul mate, the one who understands me and loves me for who I am. It's been an amazing past four months......seems like a lifetime.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, it doesn't matter how crazy it sounds, because that's just how life and love can be.  My bf and I said "I love you" after we'd been together a week, and who woulda believed you could fall in love that fast, but we did and now it's over 3 1/2 years later and we're still here...


----------



## Corry (Oct 10, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, it doesn't matter how crazy it sounds, because that's just how life and love can be.  My bf and I said "I love you" after we'd been together a week, and who woulda believed you could fall in love that fast, but we did and now it's over 3 1/2 years later and we're still here...




Wow...it's been almost a year and my bf hasn't said it to me.  I'm really starting to think I'd better hear it soon, or he's gonna be losing something good.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 10, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't tell when it's going to happen and you can't force it to, either.  Just know that when it's right, you'll know deep in your heart and your soul.


----------



## Corry (Oct 10, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I can't force it to happen.  Which is why I haven't said anything to him about it yet.  I want him to say it when he feels it, not when he feels obligated to say it.  But it's been almost a year.  I don't know how long I can wait.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 10, 2004)

Congratulations Hobbes and Alison!


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 10, 2004)

woooo, what a story hehe.
congrats you two


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, it is an odd story, but you can't let happiness pass you by. Plus between the two of us we have quite a nice camera collection now


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 11, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, it is an odd story, but you can't let happiness pass you by. Plus between the two of us we have quite a nice camera collection now



LMAO. What's his is yours and what's yours is yours.  

Congrats folks.  Makes an old Duck all gooey inside.


----------



## santino (Oct 11, 2004)

congrats you two !!!!  :love: 

awesome story, good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## John E. (Oct 11, 2004)

Well blow me away, my two favourite moderators .....a couple! Now I just know the two of you are meant for each other. Cheers and congradulations!


----------



## Varthlokkur (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow!! It looks like we successfully hijacked this thread.  Thanks everyone!!  It's good to have support from our friends.  

As soon as we have fully grasped the power of our modship, we'll have to split this off and let people start posting mug shots again.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats guys that is pretty cool. At least you should have PLENTY of pictures from the wedding!!! Do I sense a TPF photomeet?!?!?!?


----------



## luckydog (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats to you both. I sense not only a TPF meet but also a challenge subject 
Just think of the money you'll save on a wedding photographer. I can just see you both checking the settings on the camera, hitting the timer and then rushing back around to the front to pose.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2004)

Well...  I'll be darn!  :shock:   

I am very, very happy for you two, congratulations on finding each other and also on choosing TPF to do so.  What better place to do it??


----------



## Alison (Oct 12, 2004)

luckydog said:
			
		

> Congrats to you both. I sense not only a TPF meet but also a challenge subject
> Just think of the money you'll save on a wedding photographer. I can just see you both checking the settings on the camera, hitting the timer and then rushing back around to the front to pose.



Hahahahaha! That sounds about right. Certainly if we let everyone there take photos we're going to run into some overexposure with all those flashes going off at once


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 12, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha! That sounds about right. Certainly if we let everyone there take photos we're going to run into some overexposure with all those flashes going off at once



HA! Just get everyone sync-ed up on an E-TTL multiple flash arrangement and time the shutters! I'm trying to think about this way too hard I think


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 12, 2004)

Now we just need a mushy picture of the happy couple.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 13, 2004)

Now this thread brought a great BIG smile to my face!  Very happy for both of you!

Do you have the same systems so you can share lenses too!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, haven't I had that inkling in the past couple of weeks. And here I come finding this thread.

*CONGRATULATIONS, you two*.

(If only I knew where NH is...................?????)


----------



## photobug (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats guys!

And this union _does_ have the potential to be the most photographed in history.

TPF Road Trip!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 13, 2004)

HAHAHA I knew about that  Hobbes told me so  so again... congratz!!! Will we be invited for the wedding???!!! ;p

lots of love for you both


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 13, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, haven't I had that inkling in the past couple of weeks. And here I come finding this thread.
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS, you two*.
> 
> (If only I knew where NH is...................?????)



NH=New Hampshire which is in the northeastern United States


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh thanks, Scott.

I've just been into the "Photo Locations" section, reading about all the South Carolina connection that Hobbes was having still a couple of months ago (going on photo shoots with MD to Columbia, or commenting on having been to Charleston often, in answer to a series of photos that MD put up there a couple of months ago), and I kept wondering and wondering.

So Alison: you have always been up north?
And you are now putting up with a true Southerner?

You're sure it'll work??? (Just joking!!!!!)
I'm still very happy for you.

All we need now (and I know I'm not the first to say so) is a nice photo of the two of you! Or is one hidden in one of the many Self-Portrait-Threads already, maybe???


----------



## Walt (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats you two! Ah, love blossoms!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Alison (Oct 13, 2004)

All right, all right, we'll take some tonight after we have dinner. You guys are demanding


----------



## Jovian (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats guys!  Thats awesome!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 13, 2004)

Long awaited... here is an artistic shot of the two of us.  This is the type of thing that happens when you have two photographers in the same home with a flash and some spare time.


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2004)

Aw!!!  There they are!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 14, 2004)

Gorgeous and gorgeous!


----------



## Alison (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara & Corry, Aubrey had some fun with that flash.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2004)

Now, that is too sweet!       You guys look so happy.    :love:


----------



## airgunr (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey, I'll bet you could find someone to photo the wedding here....  ;^D


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 14, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Walt (Oct 14, 2004)

Hope you didn't fight over who's camera to use!!!


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

airgunr said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll bet you could find someone to photo the wedding here....  ;^D



I was thinking we'd just skip the photos, I mean, really the photography isn't all that important     8)


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats on the hook up!!! WIll there be the first TPF baby in the near future?


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Congrats on the hook up!!! WIll there be the first TPF baby in the near future?



Ummm, Hobbes, I know you like his Av and all but it's time we ban mygrain.    8)   

Not near, but future yes.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

BAN ME?!!!!!?  I guess I hit a "touchy" subject? I punned!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 15, 2004)

We couldn't ban you mygrain.  I'd miss the dancing av too much.   I laugh every time I see that thing.


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> We couldn't ban you mygrain.  I'd miss the dancing av too much.   I laugh every time I see that thing.



pssst...Hobbes, just right click and save and it's yours 

Sorry mygrain, just having some fun with you. I actually already have 2 wonderful sons, ages 5 & 3 so there's no rush, though someday I am sure we will provide them with some additional siblings.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh sheweeewwww!!!... I thought you guys yer joking  

:shock:  I see the no need to rush into things reasoning. I have two nephews just a bit older than your two but about the same distance apart in age...and OMG they wear me out just by watching them. I don't see how my sister and Bro-in-law do it.  I have enough trouble keeping my crap straight much less trying to keep those two inorder.   I will admit though they are two of the brightest lads I've ever seen. They oldest wants to grow up to be an artist so I've been giving him every oppurtunity to exploit his uncle for supplies. My next purchase for him will be a camera....I've been looking at toy 35mm...maybe the quad-cams as his first. Those are fun to play around with.


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, they keep me hopping, that's for sure. My oldest shows a great deal of interest in photography. I will let him shoot with the 10D (assisted) and he has reign of our Canon G1 that was our first digital camera. He does have a good eye already. He took this shot of me a few months ago:


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

this shot is good :thumbsup:

how old is he?


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

He will be 5 in November.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

With you two guys raising him he'll probably be the next  Ansel.  Hey maybe we should start a childrens pic post thread and post the wee folks artwork?


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

only 5 and already a 10D user


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> With you two guys raising him he'll probably be the next  Ansel.  Hey maybe we should start a childrens pic post thread and post the wee folks artwork?



That's a great idea! I'll have to start one in the themes section tonight. And actually, my ex-husband (Tim-aka Varthlokkur on this site) and I own a photography business together so Christopher will be getting this camera gene from all sides.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 15, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> only 5 and already a 10D user



I'm so jealous.


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you behave yourself I might let you use the G1   8)


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, I'll gather some things and get 'em ready to post.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sure by the time my son can hold my D70 it'll be his   Hopefully by then full frame sensors will be going strong and cheap


----------



## Aoide (Jan 6, 2006)

BUMP.

Look what I found!  This is so sweet considering yesterday's arrival!


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, it doesn't matter how crazy it sounds, because that's just how life and love can be. My bf and I said "I love you" after we'd been together a week, and who woulda believed you could fall in love that fast, but we did and now it's over 3 1/2 years later and we're still here...


 
Well, since Aoide resurrected this thread, I don't mind going back to the beginning and commenting.

I met the Girl in grad school in 1996.  We dated straight through to 1999 when we graduated.  She got a job in St. Louis and I was too immature to move out with her, so we broke up.  She dated some dude for 3 years, and I dated several during that time.  When she broke up with said dude, she called me all upset, and came out to DC about a month later (this was in 2002) on business...forced her way into my apartment, and we've been back together ever since...she thinks it's fate...I think it's stalking.

Alison/Hobbes...there's a concept in Judaism called Be'sherr'et.  According the this concept, when God creates a soul, he creates its perfect mate along with it.  Part of our job on Earth is to find that perfect mate...sadly most never do (and that doesn't mean you don't love your spouse or have a horrible life...it just means that the few who do have it that much better).  My folks are definitely each others mates...there's no doubt, and my mom is convinced that they were together in other lives and will be for eternity...my dad rolls his eyes (see the family pattern here?).

Anyway, congrats on finding each other and congrats on Little E!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

> Alison/Hobbes...there's a concept in Judaism called Be'sherr'et. According the this concept, when God creates a soul, he creates its perfect mate along with it. Part of our job on Earth is to find that perfect mate...sadly most never do (and that doesn't mean you don't love your spouse or have a horrible life...it just means that the few who do have it that much better).


I believe in this concept. :love: 

I figured it was danalec who dug this thread up....he's been burrowing like a little wart hog lately.  I'm pleased to see it was Laurie!  

How much fun is it to read all that?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

sure...blame me!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> sure...blame me!


Can ya blame me for blaming ya?!?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eric. (Jan 6, 2006)

jocoseshe said:
			
		

> thinks it's fate...I think it's stalking.



Hahaha. That was one of the best story's I've ever read. Thank you. 

On aside! Congratulations Hobbes and Allison, on a resurected thread and on the new baby! Have fun with that.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

This is so cool Alison and Hobbes!!!



Hey Alex, how you doin' 


(COMPLETELY kidding.  Just helping the rumors out)


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Hahaha. That was one of the best story's I've ever read. Thank you.
> 
> On aside! Congratulations Hobbes and Allison, on a resurected thread and on the new baby! Have fun with that.


 
Glad you liked.  Now let's just hope the Girl doesn't see this thread...she'll kick my ass!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulation both of you!!


----------



## Aoide (Jan 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I figured it was danalec who dug this thread up....he's been burrowing like a little wart hog lately.  I'm pleased to see it was Laurie!
> 
> How much fun is it to read all that?



I can't help it Terri.  I'm a big sap!  I thought this was so sweet when I found it.  :love:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 6, 2006)

Hate to be a synic but I think that that thing about soul mates in nonsense.  

The chances of yuo finding your soul mate are 1 in 6 billion or 3 billion depending on jewish views on homosexuality in which I am not versed.  Thats a very unlikely thing to happen.  Less likely than the lottery.  So how is it so many people claim they have found their soul mate.

Unromantic view I know. 

Good luck to Alison and Hobbes and hope they were that lucky


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Hate to be a synic but I think that that thing about soul mates in nonsense.
> 
> The chances of yuo finding your soul mate are 1 in 6 billion or 3 billion depending on jewish views on homosexuality in which I am not versed.  Thats a very unlikely thing to happen.  Less likely than the lottery.  So how is it so many people claim they have found their soul mate.
> 
> ...




First of all, it's not Jewish doctorine (SP), just tradition.

Don't forget that until very recently, Jews lived huddled together in ghettos and small towns.  1000 years ago we weren't as spread out.  Also, not to sound arogant, but the tradition only holds to Jewish souls, not ALL souls, but I prefer to think of it as ALL souls.

I'd prefer NOT to get into homosexuality...it will only lead to no good I'm sorry to say.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah I may have been misinterpreted.  I just don't like the idea in general as anidea not specifically the jewish aligned version.  I wasn't commneting on religion just the idea.


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Yeah I may have been misinterpreted.  I just don't like the idea in general as anidea not specifically the jewish aligned version.  I wasn't commneting on religion just the idea.




I figured...no worries.  It's what is affectionately called in Yiddish, a bubbameisa...an old wives tale (a grandmother's story literally).


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> I can't help it Terri. I'm a big sap! I thought this was so sweet when I found it. :love:


Nope, I thought it was perfect, really! I'd forgotten about it, and it seemed very timely. So - nice going!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Hate to be a synic but I think that that thing about soul mates in nonsense.
> 
> The chances of yuo finding your soul mate are 1 in 6 billion or 3 billion depending on jewish views on homosexuality in which I am not versed. Thats a very unlikely thing to happen. Less likely than the lottery. So how is it so many people claim they have found their soul mate.
> 
> ...


You do sound cynical, but that's okay. I hope you and your cynicism are very happy together! :love:

Some day, if you're lucky, you _will_ believe you've found your soul mate - and then your eyes will be opened even more to how rare and precious love is, and how great it is that we humans have the capacity for it. 

So, you know, nyahhhh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jan 6, 2006)

hehe I agree with terri! Daniel you just haven't found that right person if you don't beleive in soul mates.

hehe I've found mine... so nerrr. 

Congrats once again Alison and Aubrey!!


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

Daniel is a kid, he just hasn't experienced it yet.  : D


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 6, 2006)

Meysha said:
			
		

> hehe I agree with terri! Daniel you just haven't found that right person if you don't beleive in soul mates.
> 
> hehe I've found mine... so nerrr.
> 
> Congrats once again Alison and Aubrey!!



Me too! Neener neener neeeeeennnnneeeerrrrrr! :mrgreen:


----------

